# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  من الذاكره المريخ والشلف الجزائرى بصوت الرشيدبدوى عبيد

## على الصغير

*الرشيد بدوى ومباراه المريخ واوليمبك
صاحب الهدف الاول"ايداهور"الدقيقه 31

"هيثم طمبل" صاحب الهدف الثاني 38

وصف المباراة بصوت الرشيد بدوي عبيد وزميل له يوسف

ALRASHEED_BADAWI.mp3 9.24ميجا 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*تعليق الاذاعه عثمان حسن مكى وعبدالرحمن عبدالرسول على المباراه
 


OSMAN__HASAN_MAKI_Osama_.mp3 12.04ميجا 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*الرشيد  بدوى عبيد  اذكر مره درب المريخ لمده مباراه واحده فى مصر
*

----------


## waleed salih

*الرابط ما شغال
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*windowe media player
*

----------


## على الصغير

*http://www.a3a5.com/do.php?id=93544




http://www.a3a5.com/do.php?id=93544
*

----------


## على الصغير

*http://www.a3a5.com/do.php?id=93545
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cxl-GfFhm5o


*

----------


## على الصغير

*نزل الملف حفظ
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*رابط قبيل قال الا اسجل
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

نزل الملف حفظ



http://www.a3a5.com/do.php?id=93545 


http://www.a3a5.com/do.php?id=93544
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ذكريات رائعة 

احلى اغنية مريخية في رايي هي سجل سجل ياسجل التاريخ النصر المؤزر الحققو المريخ بصوت الرائع الامين البنا لانها اكثر اغنية مرتبطة بكاس مانديلا

*

----------

